# Amber Beaver Jar



## CanYaDigIt (Aug 31, 2009)

Well......It' an amber beaver in a jar.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Real-Preserved-Beaver-Fetus-Specimen-Weird-Taxidermy_W0QQitemZ190331562614QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c50a52a76&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## glass man (Sep 1, 2009)

WHAT A SHOCK I GOT! I JUST WENT TO WHAT WAS POSTED AND DID NOT READ WHAT DIG IT WROTE 1ST! I WILL TRY NOT TO DO THAT AGAIN![][] SEE THAT IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU "LEAVE IT TO BEAVER"![]  NOW I HAVE EATEN MANY PICKLE THINGS INCLUDING HOGS FEET! [I WAS DRUNK OF COURSE,BUT HEY THEY WAS GOOD!COULDN'T DO IT NOW THOUGH] BUT I AIN'T EATING NO PICKLED BEAVER TIM![][] EVEN IF I GOT DRUNK AS "WHATEVER"! ONCE HAD A BIOLOGY PROFESSOR THAT TOOK OUR CLASS TO SEE THINGS PICKLED IN A JAR. MAN IT WAS WORSE THEN GOING TO A CIRCUS FREAKING SHOW! IN THE JARS WAS A WOMAN'S HUGE BREAST,DIFFERENT STAGES OF BABIES DEVELOPING,[GOTTON FROM A LOCAL HOSPITAL,ILLIGAL NOW?] ,A PROFFESOR'S ENLARGED LUNG THAT HAD WORKED AT THE COLLEDGE AND HAD DIED FROM RUNNING SO MUCH HIS LUNGS HAD BECOME OVERDEVELOPED , AND OTHER GRISLEY SIGHTS THAT MY MIND PROBABLY HAS BLOCKED OUT! OUR PROFESSOR WAS SHOWING THESE THINGS WITH A SMILE AND GREAT PRIDE,LIKE THESE WERE ALL GRAND BOTTLES HE WAS SHOWING US![:'(] JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jamie - how about a trip to the Mutter Museum in Philly! Ever hear about it?
 http://www.collphyphil.org/mutter_collection.htm


----------



## glass man (Sep 1, 2009)

NO I NEVER HEARD OF IT! MAN O MAN AND I NEVER HOPE TO GO THERE! BET MY OLD PROF. HAS HEARD OF IT AND BEEN THERE! I AM AMAZED HE AIN'T RUNNING IT!  
     I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED TO WORK IN A MUSEUM,BUT NOT ONE LIKE THAT ONE ,KATE! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 1, 2009)

How about this one?  I missed the exhibit they had in Buffalo last month[]
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=plastic-bodies-on-display&page=2


----------



## capsoda (Sep 1, 2009)

Prolly be good with some sour kraut and boiled taters. [&:]


----------

